# taglio ad acqua



## manilasbt

Ciao a tutti...ho una domanda un pò tecnica...come si traduce in spagnolo "taglio ad acqua" riferendosi ad un macchinario che è in grado di tagliare sfruttando la forza del getto dell'acqua? corte de agua?? Grazie!


----------



## 0scar

Las máquinas son de _corte por agua_.
Mienten un poquito al describirlas, cortan con agua sola los materiales relativamente blandos, pero para cosas duras usan agua con una arena abrasiva.


----------



## manilasbt

Quindi è corretto dire  las cintas de corte por agua intendendo 'i nastri del taglio ad acqua'?Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

A cosa ti riferisci con "nastri"?


----------



## manilasbt

I nastri trasportatori dei macchinari


----------



## Neuromante

Por un momento había pensado que estabas mezclando "corte por agua" con "corte al agua".

"Cintas" no me cuadra, dan idea de algo débil. Quizás funcionaría mejor "correas" o "correajes", habría que saber qué cosa son y como funcionan en la práctica.


----------



## manilasbt

Sono nastri sui quali passano i prodotti (frutta e verdura) prima di essere tagliati, lavorati e confezionati. In spagnolo esiste 'cinta  trasportadora',  che è esattamente quello a cui mi riferisco nel  caso specifico per cui immagino che la parola "cinta" sia adatta in questo contesto.


----------



## Neuromante

Vale, ahora lo entiendo.
Son *cintas transportadoras* sin nada más. Lo de "de corte por agua" no viene a caso. Salvo que esté en la frase italiana por algún motivo que no has reflejado... que se refiera a algo que no has escrito, que se hayan nombrado las cintas transportadoras de otra cosa, que pueda haber confusión, etc.


----------



## manilasbt

La frase completa sarebbe: 'ho bisogno che anche i nastri del taglio ad acqua vadano più piano....'
Si tratta di nastri che fanno parte di macchinari che hanno un metodo di taglio ad acqua.


----------



## Neuromante

Necesito que también las cintas del corte por agua vayan más despacio.


No hay ningún misterio en la frase. Pero como no la habías puesto, era imposible saber a qué te referías, demasiadas opciones si se traduce a ciegas.


----------



## manilasbt

Muchisimas gracias! Io ho messo "lento" invece che "despacio" però magari va bene lo stesso?


----------



## Neuromante

Lento es un adjetivo, no es lo mismo. En todo caso deberías decir "con mayor lentitud"


----------



## manilasbt

Vale, perfecto, muchisimas gracias!


----------



## 0scar

*lento
7.     * adverbio. m. *lentamente.* _Los soldados avanzan lento.

DRAE
_


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> *lento
> 7.     * adverbio. m. *lentamente.* _Los soldados avanzan lento.
> 
> DRAE
> _



Anche. Non avevo pensato a adverbalizare l´adjetivo.


----------

